# Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht



## nieselinho (5. Okt. 2012)

Hallo an alle,
gestern habe ich bei den klaren Sichtbedingungen mal eine Zeitrafferaufnahme gemacht. Hauptaugenmerk war dieses Mal nicht die Natur, sondern indirekt der Mensch.

Viel Spaß und viele Grüße 
Robin

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyMo6GravKU[/yt]


----------



## Beeee (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Huhu Robin...
tolles Video hast du da gemacht... sehr schön.
Grüße Beeee


----------



## mitch (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Hi Robin,

danke 
  klasse gemacht​


----------



## Conny (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Hallo Robin,

klasse Idee super umgesetzt, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## nieselinho (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Dankeschön, das freut mich zu hören 
Dann kann ich gleich das Foto noch hier reinsetzen, leider hat mir das richtige Teleobjektiv gefehlt, sonst hätte ich es noch mehr vergrößern können. Ist am gleichen Abend entstanden, eher als Zufallsbild 

 

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Wieder mal richtig toll geworden - meinet wegen könnts gern länger sein.


----------



## smonkey (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Wow, grad zufällig das Video gesehen. Sehr imposant! Ins besondere der Zeitraffer mit den landenden und startenden Flugzeugen.


----------



## Azur (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Echt toll geworden. Auch die anderen Sachen auf der HP gefallen mir gut.


----------



## nieselinho (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Zeitraffer: Rhein-Main-Gebiet bei Nacht*

Dankeschön 
Kumuliert sieht die Sequenzen mit dem Flughafen und der Autobahn übrigens so aus:

  

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------

